# New owner to 4 year old dog that won't eat



## craddock (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,
My new 4 year old girl Sataya has apparently always had an eating problem. The previous owner struggled and changed food from time to time as she got "bored" with her food? They always left the food down and full as she just nibbled. They could not tell me how much she ate as a result. I am told she is 40 pounds although I have yet to put her on a scale myself. I put olive oil on the food this morning and she appeared to just lick it. I really would like to have a consistent regimen but perhaps after 4 years this may be difficult. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. I will now go and start searching the forums. I just registered this morning

thanks,
Josh


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

If you just got her like yesterday, give her a week to settle in and get comfortable. I have included a powder supplement and a little water to make a gravy with my dogs dry food and it has worked. I don't do it every day but it does help. When they are active it definitely stimulates their appetite. Peanut butter will also work well when mixed in. If all else fails, buy the most expensive steak you can afford, cook it and leave it on the counter. Problem solved!  ;D


----------



## craddock (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks. I will see what they have at the store for powder. I need to run and get the basics today. I wasn't expecting her. I don't even have a leash except the retractable lead they gave me that i don't like. I need to get food. I have never heard of changing the food up before. Are these breeds finicky in general?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Are they finicky eaters... yes, they can be.
We used to supplement Kian's dry kibble with some Trippet wet food.... he would go nuts over it. Just half a tablespoon mixed in to his regular kibble and he was licking the bowl clean.

Good luck.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmmm...another opportunity to push my agenda on the forum 

Have you considered switching her off kibble all together and onto a raw food diet? Lots of benefits and easy to do and should solve the fussiness issue pretty quick too.

If you stick with traditional dog food, then Crazy's got a good suggestion. I would even go with something more exciting and purchase a few cans of tripe. It's like crack for dogs.....she'll love it! 

She is likely just stressed but V's can be a little finicky with their food and it sounds like this V already knows that if she doesn't like a kibble to stop eating and her owners will eventually change it up for her...might make things challenging, but certainly can be managed!

Good luck!


----------



## craddock (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I will try mixing per some of the suggestions. I had my Cocker briefly on the BARF diet until I realized his allergies were seasonal and not food. I would consider it but would have to have a better system than last time and make enough for a few days. I don't know how much that even is because this dog has still not eaten! She has had treats throughout the day as I had off and was working with her all day. She just wont touch it. If she doesn't eat by the time were done with supper I will run and get something.

Thanks again


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Our 13 wk old Pumpkin is kind of a take-it-or-leave-it eater. Our first experience with a dog who would not devour their food! I thought it was the Blue Buffalo food she was started on, so I began mixing it with the wellness. That helped a little. On a good day, she will eat about 1/2 cup in the morning and a cup at night. She is healthy & thriving, but I occasionally worry she is too skinny. So, I bought a few cans of Wellness puppy. Last night, & this morning, I mixed about 1-2 tbs of the wet food in. Just enough to coat a little on most all the food. I don't want her to get an upset tummy or having to have a lot of wet food with each meal; however, for the first time, she finsihed both meals! You may just have to experiment, but if your dog is brand new, it will take a little time for her to get settled. In my experience, eating is often affected by transition. Best of luck & congrats!


----------



## ritz (Apr 29, 2008)

Ritz is a rescue V (i assume yours is too) and did this for about a year (nibbled, but would often go a day or two without eating). We switched foods, and she would eat and then get bored with it after a week or two. We finally got sick of having all the old bags around, so that was all we gave her. If she went multiple days without eating and we got worried, we mixed the food with peanut butter or plain yogurt. But, she soon learned and became a better eater as she got more comfortable in our home. Now she eats every meal and has begun whining if we don't feed her by a certain time. She still reverts back to her hunger strikes when she stays with other people or is boarded, so they know to mix her food with something fresh for her to coax her into eating. 

As for brands, Ritz hates Iams, but loves Beneful and Solid Gold.


----------

